# Jerry Attric



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Inspired by Casa Fear's Pneumatic Zombie Ground Breaker and Scare Factory's Zombie Walker, I present you with Jerry Attric. Other than a simple popup I created last year this is my first pneumatic prop. I used a picoboo F105 controller for this prop. Audio didn't come out that great on video, but you get the idea.

I still need to shred the pajama shirt, and the great stuff guts (still drying), secure his head and add some sort of silencer on the exhaust. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice job, Joker!

Papa Boo and I are almost done with one of these ourself. 
Ours is more like Casa's. 
I like the walker, but it didn't fit our theme.

You should make his head do that every time! LMAO! 
Got plans for how to incorporate Jerry in to your haunt?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

BoysinBoo said:


> Nice job, Joker!
> 
> Papa Boo and I are almost done with one of these ourself.
> Ours is more like Casa's.
> ...


If I could get it the head to reset itself each time I'd do that...lol. Jerry will be hanging out in one of the padded cells guests will pass by or through. Not 100% certain on location this year but he'll definitely go in a high traffic area.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

The head cracked me up! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LMAO about the head...really cool motion though! I'll bet it'll be a hit!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome job!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great prop, but that head was outstanding! It cracked me up also. If you figure out how to put it on a loop and get a motor to pull it back in place, that would be fantastic. Maybe you can put one of those dropping spiders inside the head? I know my wife says I'm a nut also?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Got a good laugh when the head blew off....He looks really good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The head fall was the best part!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have to admit..the head coming off is hilarious.

I like this prop a lot. I have a question. Are all pneumatics that loud? Just curious.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I almost fell off the chair when the head fell. You can have him ask one of the tots to pick it and hand to an actor who will replace the head. "now grampa how many times have I told you not to lose your head" LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, keep so his head comes off. It will be an even better scare for the ToTs.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I have to admit..the head coming off is hilarious.
> 
> I like this prop a lot. I have a question. Are all pneumatics that loud? Just curious.


 No they don't have to be loud.If they are hitting some thing like the MIB, then they can be loud, or air cannons. But most of the noise should be at the compressor. They have mufflers to put on the valves, just like the ones for your car.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice work, Joker.... Jerry Atric is absolutely going to terrorize some trick or treaters! (He would scare me if I walked past him, thats for sure!)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The Watcher said:


> No they don't have to be loud.If they are hitting some thing like the MIB, then they can be loud, or air cannons. But most of the noise should be at the compressor. They have mufflers to put on the valves, just like the ones for your car.


I think one of the reason its so loud is one its video on a concrete porch with 3 brick walls and I didn't run any lines out the exhaust side. Kinda like a sawed off shotgun effect. I plan on adding exhaust lines and mufflers/silencers.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Great prop. Love the name too.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I love that prop! I agree with everyone else about the head, what a great extra scare that would be. Nice work.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Very cool! So he's going to stay without legs and just have hanging guts then?

(Oh, and like everyone else, I totally laughed my ass off when his head fell off. Little moments like that are video solid gold.)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The head fall was hysterical! You did a great job on the walker!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Very cool! So he's going to stay without legs and just have hanging guts then?
> 
> (Oh, and like everyone else, I totally laughed my ass off when his head fell off. Little moments like that are video solid gold.)


Yeah no legs and a few hanging guts and probably a few piled up below him. I think it adds to the creepiness.

More than likely I'll have an actor in that room for a distraction so resetting the head may not be that difficult.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very coo idea!
great job


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it Shane, nice job!


----------



## Hallowitch (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks fantastic! I love how the head pops off.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments and thanks to Casa Fear for sharing his info on his Pneumatic Zombie Ground Breaker.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

great prop and great name


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I totally agree about the head popping off... comedy gold for us, great scare for the ToTs!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

It looked completely "natural" for the head to fall off. Too funny and a great prop.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

It kind of reminds of my grandpa before he passed. Although his head didn't fall off.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

djchrisb said:


> It kind of reminds of my grandpa before he passed. Although his head didn't fall off.


So he was a hopping kinda guy with the ability to keep his head?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That would scare me for sure! Looks great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool..I also liked the head coming off ..
too bad you can't get him to say "I want my cake"


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great prop - the head vs gravity, loved it!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive input. I've pretty much finished this prop and will get some more video posted soon. I am going to have to figure out a way to either add weight or secure the walker as it tends to try and walk backwards...lol.

Still not completely sold on the loose head, but haven't ruled it out completely.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Joker,

What if you attach the head, but only just barley so that it
stays on, but flopps about.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

BoysinBoo said:


> Hey Joker,
> 
> What if you attach the head, but only just barley so that it
> stays on, but flopps about.


Maybe I could attach it to a spring some how. Leave the section of PVC, but have it attached to a spring so that when it pops out of the hole it would dangle about.

Thanks for the idea!!


----------

